# Deciding to make the move



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

When you are deciding to make the move to the United States, what challenges arise and how do you deal with them. Where there things that you needed to make sure were going smooth? Did you decide the area you would move to based on anything special?


----------



## katerinaver (Sep 29, 2008)

first of all make sure your paperwork with INS is in order, secure a job beforehand or if you will be living with someone in US that is good too. Preparation is key: where will you be living, finances, etc...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

attagirl said:


> When you are deciding to make the move to the United States, what challenges arise and how do you deal with them. Where there things that you needed to make sure were going smooth? Did you decide the area you would move to based on anything special?


Visa, visa, visa and visa are your first priorities. Everything runs from there on in.


----------

